# George Bush haters



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

For those of you who would like to jump on the opportunity to blame George Bush for everything, including the seemingly slow response to the disaster in New Orleans, please view the following video.
Since I live in Ma, I have been overhearing people everywhere espousing the belief that, "We got him this time... He finally screwed up bad enough...," etc. I was at the supermarket buying a catfish filet for my pygos and a guy was walking through the isles talking on his cell phone almost euphoric with glee as he spoke to someone about how George Bush was finally caught. He was grinning from ear to ear as he described the misery and carnage in New Orleans. "It's beautiful....he is going to get impeached now..." He was joyful as he went through a short list of human suffering examples: Corpses in the streets, children on roof tops calling out to their parents, etc. 
All I can say is....keep dreaming.
Interview


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

it is rather sad to blame someone for a natural disaster... response was slow... but the circumstances didnt help... IE: shooting at rescue Helos...


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

I hear bush is going to lead the katrina investigation,well i surpose thats one way of escaping blame.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

whats your point?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> it is rather sad to blame someone for a natural disaster... response was slow... but the circumstances didnt help... IE: shooting at rescue Helos...
> [snapback]1181599[/snapback]​


people aren't blaming him for the storm, they blame him for his lack of response

yeah it sad to blame the president when he has to be pulled away from yet another vacation to handle something like a natural disaster effecting a considerable area and number of people and can have a long lasting impact on the entire country and economy..

hmm that does sound like something the president would have to take care of.. possibly even more important then vacation, political fund raising or BS wars and nation building..

the shooting and other delays are not a direct result of bush's response but it did take him two days to really even acknowledge anything happened and then his response was for everyone to open there wallets. if something happens in iraq he's on the tv in 15 minutes to defend it, justify it, or take credit but something happens here he's got his thumb up his ass and tells everyone to suck it up and deal, to pray, have resolve and for it to make this country stronger..

his assessment of the damage was a slow low flyby on air force one. while the gas prices go up and up he's burning hundreds of gallons for a ineffective attempt at showing interest. then when it becomes clear that wasn't enough effort he goes and walks around a few areas shaking hands smiling with that stupid jackass grin like its no big deal.. HE IS A JACKASS...

for anyone who even tries to compare this to 9/11 just shut up.. for one juliani is ten times the leader than the stupid bumfuck mayor of N.O. has every been or ever will be. Teo there are far more resource in the tri state area then in N.O. three 9/11 wasn't not a natural disaster and only effected very small areas..

For those that compare this to the tsunami, can it,, there was several days of warning that the storm was coming and experts have said for decades something like this can and will happen. The tsunami had no warning and no chance of evactuating, the destruction was far more and the number of people lost was much greater.. Ignoring all of the warning signs for so long was just asking for this kind of situation to happen. Its like if someone said you have an exposed wire in your house but choose to just leavve it and hope nothing happens tehn act shocked when you house burns down..

It is terrible that someone would take joy in the fact that a terrible disaster is a political gain but any blasting bush gets for his actions or response in handling this situation is well deserved. to ice the cake his actions prior to this disaster show his lack of care for the well being and safety of the area.. This is one of the states that voted his stupid ass in to office but playing cowboy on the ranch for a few more days is more important.. besides the more gas costs the richer his buddies get, no sweat of his back..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I agree with that... isnt this is 50th vacation???? I am saying that response is difficult with peeps have to RISK their lives to save others...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I agree with that... isnt this is 50th vacation???? I am saying that response is difficult with peeps have to RISK their lives to save others...
> [snapback]1181658[/snapback]​


hell yeah the coast guard and reserve and even the citizens with boats have done an amazing job of putting all efforts they can into help each other. but obviously it doesnt just end with water and roof top rescue, the total lack of a plan for such a situation that has been predicted to happen is mind boggling. i think alot of that can and should be attributed to the behaviour of the residents down there that clearly have the wrong priorities.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Oh, I see what you mean...

things will be slow...


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > it is rather sad to blame someone for a natural disaster... response was slow... but the circumstances didnt help... IE: shooting at rescue Helos...
> ...


I guess you are not going to let facts get in the way of your blind hatred of the guy. I am sure you are beside yourself now that Bush will be shaping the Supreme Court for the next 30+ years. Let me add to your dismay.... Most Supreme Court scholars believe there is a good possibility he will get two more appointments before he leaves office. Reflect on that one for a while big boy.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

President Bush is a piece of sh*t. You will all see this if you already dont in the coming years.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> President Bush is a piece of sh*t. You will all see this if you already dont in the coming years.
> [snapback]1181778[/snapback]​


Comon dude bush cant help being a monkey


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

come on guys, please post facts of why you feel a certain way...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mdmedicine said:


> I guess you are not going to let facts get in the way of your blind hatred of the guy. I am sure you are beside yourself now that Bush will be shaping the Supreme Court for the next 30+ years. Let me add to your dismay.... Most Supreme Court scholars believe there is a good possibility he will get two more appointments before he leaves office. Reflect on that one for a while big boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that funny just like bush when confronted with something he doesnt want to discuss further he changes the topic. he was being intervied on cnn and was asked about gas prices and he went off about winning the war on "terr" what ever that is.. we are talking about bushs response to the hurricane and i make some pretty clear statements and you change the topic to supreme court???

what facts are there to get in the way of bush being an idiot, all the facts just add to my dislike for him and lack of confidence in his abilities as a leader. he gets on tv after he was forced to leave yet another vaca on the ranch and tells eveyone to open there wallets to help.. he made a 30 second speach the other day and told the people some load of crap and didnt give a single detail about whats being done down there to actually help them..

on a side note ive been listening to clips from this site, i think drew posted it http://www.dubyaspeak.com/ you really cant make this sh*t up, he has a way with words only kanye west could come close to matching. those two debating would be like dueling idiots.. you cant have any better proof of bushs stupidity then his own words and actions..

the reason republicans hate liberals soo much is because you know your guy is horrendous your just defending the party as a whole.. just give it up you can be a good republican and admit that bush is an assclown.. i dont care who he nominates to the supreme court they still have to go through an approval process and will have to have the credentials to perform the job... the hardcore right is just as nuts as the hard core left, there are far more people with a moderate stand point but i guess you like to assumae anyone who doesnt like bush is a liberal extremist..


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> come on guys, please post facts of why you feel a certain way...
> [snapback]1181790[/snapback]​


Bush raped my mother!


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> President Bush is a piece of sh*t. You will all see this if you already dont in the coming years.
> [snapback]1181778[/snapback]​


Only his Holiness, Ronaldis Reaganus was a better president. Have an idea/win an election once in a while. Your side is the party of hate/jealousy/anger. It won't get you anywhere and now that you don't have willing accomplices in the former monolithic press anymore, most people see the party for what it truly is..







...uninspired with a failed ideology. Most of the country believes we are going in the right direction. Stuff that and smoke it for a while.....enjoy!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mdmedicine said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > President Bush is a piece of sh*t. You will all see this if you already dont in the coming years.
> ...


its funny you blast him and say the democratic party is communist yet your own great leader (in your mind and his atleast) mumbled out this little doozy:

"If this were a dictatorship, it'd be a heck of a lot easier... just so long as I'm the dictator"

in his own words

im telling you these are the facts you seem to be over looking, yeah yeah thats taken out of context. what contest would that fit into? and if you could put it into a context that was less damaging it still would be the context bush stated it in..

i think after this week a big part of those that might have thought we are going in the right direction are starting to realise we arent, and everytime a casket comes back from iraq another family change there mind.. the military recruitment numebrs definately back up your claims that most of the country feels were going in the right direction.. bushs best interest are not taking care of teh voters that got him where he is its fund rasing and playing cowboy, blocking reality out so he can contiue to feel good about what he does or doesnt do that he should be doing..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

by the time bush is done screwing up this country its going to take decades to straighten out the train wreck and of course if a democrat is eleceted it will be there fault its screwed up.. just like its clintons fault the economy is screwed up and the war on terror is clintons fault..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

As a conservative, unfortunately I no longer believe that George W. Bush represents our best interests.

What's conservative about Bush anyway ? Lack of fiscal responsibility, supersized government, out-of-control spending. True conservatism has always been about less spending and small, non-intrusive government.

Being a bitch of the Christian Coalition does not a conservative make. What's the difference between Bush and liberals in the Democratic party ? Bush borrows and spends while they tax and spend ? Bush is a liberal.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> As a conservative, unfortunately I no longer believe that George W. Bush represents our best interests.
> 
> What's conservative about Bush anyway ? Lack of fiscal responsibility, supersized government, out-of-control spending. True conservatism has always been about less spending and small, non-intrusive government.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > come on guys, please post facts of why you feel a certain way...
> ...


Nope! That was me with a Bush mask!

I hate Bush because Bush hates Canada. Yes, I am vindicitive.

And NO JEWELS! We dont want him!

--Dan


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


excuse me ?


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

I think that 75 percent of the people on here like to post what they think not what is fact or documented. This is what is mind-boggling. This is not Bush's fault. It’s more of the Mayors than anybody. I bet half of you don’t know that before the Hurricane started they had emergency teams on their way that were requested DAYS in advance but were called off due to the fact they weren’t needed. So they headed back. But 24 hours later the Levy broke. It wasn’t expected, it was a freak accident. Know body understands how much work is needed to get response teams together. You cant just get 100,000 troops there in several minutes. I’m sure half of you don’t know how local and state governments work. They just don’t show up when sh*t happens. The Mayor has to ask the state then the state has to ask the federal. Find out how long it took the mayor to ask for help. Bet you will be surprised. Most of the people on here probably don’t even know what FEMA stands for or what NIMS is without looking it up after they read my post. YES.... mistakes were made but not by BUSH. Blame FEMA and the Mayor of N.O. I could go on and on. To those that at least have a little bit of a clue please take no offense. I’m not directing this to only this thread. It’s to all the threads about this tragedy and the people who have no clue.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2005)

Maybe Bush shot a rocket at the Levy, just like he did to the Pentagon...*shifty eyes*

--Dan


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

oooookay...


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Maybe Bush shot a rocket at the Levy, just like he did to the Pentagon...*shifty eyes*
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1181833[/snapback]​


Dude give georgy boy a break he is under much stress when all he wants to do is go back to texas and f*uck his donkeys up the as*hole in the backyard barn.So stop being anti-american.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> I think that 75 percent of the people on here like to post what they think not what is fact or documented. This is what is mind-boggling. This is not Bush's fault. It's more of the Mayors than anybody. I bet half of you don't know that before the Hurricane started they had emergency teams on their way that were requested DAYS in advance but were called off due to the fact they weren't needed. So they headed back. But 24 hours later the Levy broke. It wasn't expected, it was a freak accident. Know body understands how much work is needed to get response teams together. You cant just get 100,000 troops there in several minutes. I'm sure half of you don't know how local and state governments work. They just don't show up when sh*t happens. The Mayor has to ask the state then the state has to ask the federal. Find out how long it took the mayor to ask for help. Bet you will be surprised. Most of the people on here probably don't even know what FEMA stands for or what NIMS is without looking it up after they read my post. YES.... mistakes were made but not by BUSH. Blame FEMA and the Mayor of N.O. I could go on and on. To those that at least have a little bit of a clue please take no offense. I'm not directing this to only this thread. It's to all the threads about this tragedy and the people who have no clue.
> [snapback]1181831[/snapback]​


i saw you post a similar reply in another thread.. i do see your points and not disputing that.. however even thought it may be the mayors responsability to an extent where was bush whne all this was falling apart?

another point, back in 01 or 02 bush squashed a bill that clinton passed ot provide money to bolster the leavies and that included funds for the army corp of engineers to do the repairs/upgrades.. bush didnt see the need for that and felt the funds and man power would b better for some thing else?? like maybe rebuilding iraq.. the national guards entire purpose is for events lke this and other matters of national need , but where are alot of our national guard and equiptment? iraq..

you say blame FEMA.. hmm that odd because bush and his crews plan for national security included incorporating FEMA into the dept of homeland security and cutting alot of FEMAs funding.. tehn he appointed a buddy to fema who ran it for a short time then stepped down to open a private version of FEMA to profit for one but also to offer relife support to people in need of relife for a fee..


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Bush shot a rocket at the Levy, just like he did to the Pentagon...*shifty eyes*
> ...












And for Rigor, it was a joke!

--Dan


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I know man...


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> syrus410 said:
> 
> 
> > I think that 75 percent of the people on here like to post what they think not what is fact or documented. This is what is mind-boggling. This is not Bush's fault. It's more of the Mayors than anybody. I bet half of you don't know that before the Hurricane started they had emergency teams on their way that were requested DAYS in advance but were called off due to the fact they weren't needed. So they headed back. But 24 hours later the Levy broke. It wasn't expected, it was a freak accident. Know body understands how much work is needed to get response teams together. You cant just get 100,000 troops there in several minutes. I'm sure half of you don't know how local and state governments work. They just don't show up when sh*t happens. The Mayor has to ask the state then the state has to ask the federal. Find out how long it took the mayor to ask for help. Bet you will be surprised. Most of the people on here probably don't even know what FEMA stands for or what NIMS is without looking it up after they read my post. YES.... mistakes were made but not by BUSH. Blame FEMA and the Mayor of N.O. I could go on and on. To those that at least have a little bit of a clue please take no offense. I'm not directing this to only this thread. It's to all the threads about this tragedy and the people who have no clue.
> ...


You must have forgotten about Congress. Everybody thinks that Bush makes all the decisions.WRONG. Its a whole process. Congress has the say so. Not Bush. He can request all he wants doesnt mean Jack sh*t. Congress Congress Congress. Ontop of that the engineers might not have requested more money or didnt ask for enough because they might have not needed. Not to mention that part of the levy didnt need repairs. It already had been worked on and they werent working on that part at the time. Cuz it wasnt needed. Like I said Freak Accident. Bush is not to blame.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > syrus410 said:
> ...


Does Bush deserve credit for overthrowing the Taliban regime in Afghanistan and capturing Saddam in Iraq ?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

oh, i thought people were blaming bush with respect to the slow response... which makes sense, now that I have read some of these guy's posts.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Does Bush deserve credit for overthrowing the Taliban regime in Afghanistan and capturing Saddam in Iraq ?
[snapback]1181875[/snapback]​[/quote]
He sure does along with the troops over there and the Civilians who support them here in the states. Plus Government employees and Civilian defense contractors here in the states protecting are nation. That's who gets credit in my eyes. The ones who are trying to make a difference. Not the Nay Sayers and Hand Ringers sitting on there ass doing nothing but complaining instead of trying to make this nation a better place.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bill Clinton was the best president ever :Cough sarcasm Cough:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> > Does Bush deserve credit for overthrowing the Taliban regime in Afghanistan and capturing Saddam in Iraq ?
> > [snapback]1181875[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> ...


and I agree with that. certainly if he deserves credit for the good things that happen on his watch, he can at least share the blame for the bad things

that is unless, you have a Joseph Stalin-like cult of personality where you believe that the man can possibly do no wrong (and I do know a few people who feel that way about Bush - not talking about you necessarily)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

yes, but what was the point of catching Saddam..? If you ask me, that seemed soooo 5th on the list... but that is just me...

it's great to have more prisoners that we have to spend tax money on...


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Bush can and has done wrong. But it seems like 90% of the people on this forum put the blame completely on Bush. N.O was completely the mayors fault for slow response. The whole city is corrupt and every one will see that here in a few months.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

and BTW, when was the Taliban over thrown?









last I heard, Bin Laden is still at large and... well what do ya know, he should have been 1st on the list...


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> yes, but what was the point of catching Saddam..? If you ask me, that seemed soooo 5th on the list... but that is just me...
> 
> it's great to have more prisoners that we have to spend tax money on...
> [snapback]1181893[/snapback]​


On less person to fund terrorism. And im pretty sure he was a major funder. They tried to kill him. He just made it out of his Palaces in time.Either way it didnt make a difference. He isnt there anymore and Im happy with it.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> and BTW, when was the Taliban over thrown?:rock:
> 
> last I heard, Bin Laden is still at large and... well what do ya know, he should have been 1st on the list...
> [snapback]1181899[/snapback]​


He was first on the list. Why we were looking for Saddam we were also looking for Bin Laden. Like we were for years before Saddam. Were have you been? We just found Saddam first cause he is more of an Idiot.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

No one is sure of anything he was doing... which was probably sitting under a palm tree drinking date shakes and not giving a damn about the US...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> Bush can and has done wrong. But it seems like 90% of the people on this forum put the blame completely on Bush. N.O was completely the mayors fault for slow response. The whole city is corrupt and every one will see that here in a few months.
> [snapback]1181898[/snapback]​


You damn right the local Louisiana politicans are corrupt. I don't know where all the tax money goes - when I visited there a year and a half ago, it already looked like third world. The streets are in a terrible shape, potholes everywhere, airport is a piece of crap, not enough police force on the streets. However, Bush as the no.1 man in charge in the United States, which New Orleans, LA happens to part of, could have and should have done something way sooner instead of sitting in Texas on vacation with a thumb up his ass for 4 days. His people needed him. Are you saying that the mayor's powers supercede those of the president ?


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

saddam may have gone but iraq is a fooking mess thousands of bloodthirsty insurgents roam the streets planting thier puny roadside bombs and shooting thier rusty ak's at passing troops.I mean you kill 1 of these terrorists and another 10 are born* i mean what the hell can you do but nuke the place*.

Ignore that part its the alcahol talking.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

syrus410 said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > and BTW, when was the Taliban over thrown?:rock:
> ...


so why are you saying that bush deserves credit for over throwing the taliban???


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> syrus410 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush can and has done wrong. But it seems like 90% of the people on this forum put the blame completely on Bush. N.O was completely the mayors fault for slow response. The whole city is corrupt and every one will see that here in a few months.
> ...


He doesnt have super powers. He cant load up convoys of supplies himself in 3 hours and teleport them there.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

I knew what they meant when they posted that question. Im sure you did to. Dont be a jack ass


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> He doesnt have super powers. He cant load up convoys of supplies himself in 3 hours and teleport them there.
> [snapback]1181913[/snapback]​


Right. Is he also unable to give orders to others to do it ?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> syrus410 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


bin Laden is not even in the Taliban. Taliban was a ruling party of Afghanistan before the US invasion in 2001, which sheltered bin Laden and al-Qaida


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > syrus410 said:
> ...


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Dude u.s troops are always on stand by and can deploy at any country within 24hrs but howcome it took 5 days for the troops to reach N.O is it simply the fact that the town is full of the Afro-yanks.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

man, what is your arguement? Bush deserves credit for what?!?!

-he went to Iraq and captured Saddam for no reason...
-he still cannot catch Bin Laden, and instead, is going after the taliban because he cannot find bin laden.

man, sounds pretty good. He should stay in the office a little more instead of vacationing soo darn much...!


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> Dude u.s troops are always on stand by and can deploy at any country within 24hrs but howcome it took 5 days for the troops to reach N.O is it simply the fact that the town is full of the Afro-yanks.
> [snapback]1181925[/snapback]​


Dan-Uk u are a peice of sh*t. I have not been able to stand you since the first time ive read a response or post from you. Worry about the fukin Uk and not us. You have no clue about this country....You are not a citiczen. You have no right to say anything cuz you klnow nothing of our Government. SO


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> man, what is your arguement? Bush deserves credit for what?!?!
> 
> -he went to Iraq and captured Saddam for no reason...
> -he still cannot catch Bin Laden, and instead, is going after the taliban because he cannot find bin laden.
> ...


Taliban had to be overthrown because they harbored al-Qaida - bin Laden is only one guy among many others - many have been captured and their training camps have been destroyed; they also maitained an extremely theocratical regime in their country. Now their women are able to vote, men are able to shave their beards, people can watch TV.. how is overthrowing Taliban not a good thing ?


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > man, what is your arguement? Bush deserves credit for what?!?!
> ...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

How is overthrowing the taliban a priority? We were attacked... the priority is to go after the terrorists, not to go after parties "harboring terrorist"...


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > Dude u.s troops are always on stand by and can deploy at any country within 24hrs but howcome it took 5 days for the troops to reach N.O is it simply the fact that the town is full of the Afro-yanks.
> ...


It does matter to me when your f*cked up president brainwashes my prime minister and takes my country to war.Why the f*ck should my countrys soldiers die for george f*uckin bush and every time a british soldier is killed in iraq i hate bush more and more.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dan-uk said:


> Dude u.s troops are always on stand by and can deploy at any country within 24hrs but howcome it took 5 days for the troops to reach N.O is it simply the fact that the town is full of the Afro-yanks.
> [snapback]1181925[/snapback]​


because they werent deployed until the the third day after..

i cant rememeber exactly but i think he responded faster to the tsunami, he made a speach ofering our help to them faster then he acknowledged a disaster less then 500 miles from his ranch? that where i see the problem...


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> syrus410 said:
> 
> 
> > dan-uk said:
> ...


BECAUSE WHEN SOMEONE DECIDES TO SMASH YOUR COUNTRY. WE WILL HELP. CUZ THATS WHAT WE DO. WE HELP OTHER COUNTRY'S. NOT TO MENTION I PERSONALLY THINK YOU COULD CARELESS ABOUT YOUR TROOPS


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

if need be, there are a billion things that the US can stick our nose in to "get credit for", but after being attacked, there are certain things that you have to look past to finish the mission...

if you guys believe that "the war on terror" is feasible, well...

but I think it is never-ending... and therefore pointless
we should have focused on the attackers


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> How is overthrowing the taliban a priority? We were attacked... the priority is to go after the terrorists, not to go after parties "harboring terrorist"...
> [snapback]1181944[/snapback]​


OMG dude - please tell me you are not serious.

Let me explain it to you like you're a five year old - The Taliban are sheltering the terrorists in THEIR COUNTRY; how do you NOT go after them ? You pretty much have to to go after al-Qaida !


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

dan-uk said:


> It does matter to me when your f*cked up president* brainwashes my prime minister* and takes my country to war.Why the f*ck should my countrys soldiers die for george f*uckin bush and every time a british soldier is killed in iraq i hate bush more and more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












good lord, man - are you kidding me ?

Nobody twisted Blair's hand; nobody tied him up and tortured him, nobody slipped a date rape drug into any of his bodily orifices. Blair is a big boy and should be held responsible for his decisions - just like Bush should be held responsible for his...


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

FOR ALL YOU KNOW IT ALLS READ THE ATTATCHED ITS LONG BUT IM SURE YOU GOT TIME. SHOW ME HOW MUCH OF THE STUFF IN THIS GUIDE DID THE MAYOR DO. ITS THE GUIDE FOR ALL-HAZARD EMERGENCY OPERATION PLANNING FOR LOCAL GOVERNMENTS


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > syrus410 said:
> ...


We have been defending our own country for the past 2000 years from the invading french and roman armies e.t.c.We may be a small country but us saxons will fight to the last man if invaded.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > It does matter to me when your f*cked up president* brainwashes my prime minister* and takes my country to war.Why the f*ck should my countrys soldiers die for george f*uckin bush and every time a british soldier is killed in iraq i hate bush more and more.
> ...


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> syrus410 said:
> 
> 
> > dan-uk said:
> ...


WOULDNT TAKE LONG


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

[/quote]
BECAUSE WHEN SOMEONE DECIDES TO SMASH YOUR COUNTRY. WE WILL HELP. CUZ THATS WHAT WE DO. WE HELP OTHER COUNTRY'S. NOT TO MENTION I PERSONALLY THINK YOU COULD CARELESS ABOUT YOUR TROOPS
[snapback]1181954[/snapback]​[/quote]

I agree with you on that, the US is always there to 'help' other countries in time of need, but this thread was about his response to a disaster in his own country...or lack thereof.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

BECAUSE WHEN SOMEONE DECIDES TO SMASH YOUR COUNTRY. WE WILL HELP. CUZ THATS WHAT WE DO. WE HELP OTHER COUNTRY'S. NOT TO MENTION I PERSONALLY THINK YOU COULD CARELESS ABOUT YOUR TROOPS
[snapback]1181954[/snapback]​[/quote]

I agree with you on that, the US is always there to 'help' other countries in time of need, but this thread was about his response to a disaster in his own country...or lack thereof.:nod:
[snapback]1181977[/snapback]​[/quote]
GOOD POINT GO TROUGH THAT PDF I ATTATCHED. AND YOU WILL SEE THE MAYOR DIDNT DO HIS JOB FIRST


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> BECAUSE WHEN SOMEONE DECIDES TO SMASH YOUR COUNTRY. WE WILL HELP. CUZ THATS WHAT WE DO. WE HELP OTHER COUNTRY'S. NOT TO MENTION I PERSONALLY THINK YOU COULD CARELESS ABOUT YOUR TROOPS
> [snapback]1181954[/snapback]​


I agree with you on that, the US is always there to 'help' other countries in time of need, but this thread was about his response to a disaster in his own country...or lack thereof.:nod:
[snapback]1181977[/snapback]​[/quote]
GOOD POINT GO TROUGH THAT PDF I ATTATCHED. AND YOU WILL SEE THE MAYOR DIDNT DO HIS JOB FIRST
[snapback]1181985[/snapback]​[/quote]

want to ease up on the CAPS LOCK, dude ?


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > syrus410 said:
> ...


You say us brits are sh*t fighters :laugh: we were fighting and winning battles before your country was even made.Anyway thets get back to topic.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

syrus410 said:


> BECAUSE WHEN SOMEONE DECIDES TO SMASH YOUR COUNTRY. WE WILL HELP. CUZ THATS WHAT WE DO. WE HELP OTHER COUNTRY'S. NOT TO MENTION I PERSONALLY THINK YOU COULD CARELESS ABOUT YOUR TROOPS
> [snapback]1181954[/snapback]​


I agree with you on that, the US is always there to 'help' other countries in time of need, but this thread was about his response to a disaster in his own country...or lack thereof.:nod:
[snapback]1181977[/snapback]​[/quote]
GOOD POINT GO TROUGH THAT PDF I ATTATCHED. AND YOU WILL SEE THE MAYOR DIDNT DO HIS JOB FIRST
[snapback]1181985[/snapback]​[/quote]
OK, but WTF is a mayor gonna do as oppsed to what the Prez could do, or should be doing? Who has more power?


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

That bitch of a governor switches sides every other day. Locally, she blames the federal government. When on something nationally televised, she says this. F*&^ her.

Here, read this, this is off an MSNBC interview:

Announcer: The relief operation is the largest ever conducted in America. It's being coordinated by the US Northern Command in Colorado. Leftenant Commander Sean Kelly explains how the relief effort is being organized.

Kelly: US Northern Command is the command that coordinates the military support for our federal and state agencies. They call up and request a capability and we try and provide that capability, whether it's medical resources, search and rescue helicopters, food, water, transportation, communications; that's what we provide.

A: So it sounds like you're providing a bit of everything. I mean, do you know how much you're actually providing?

K: Right now we've got 4,000 soldiers, sailors, airmen and marine and coast guardsmen supporting this. They've delivered more than 9 million meals, I can't remember how many millions of liters of water.

A: 9 million meals? Do you actually have 9 million meals?

K: It's those "meals ready to eat". The packaged meals that the Army takes out with them out in the field. We have 9 million of 'em ready. I know at least 100,000 went to the Superdome the other night to help the people out there in New Orleans. So they're staged at various places throughout Mississippi, Alabama, and Louisiana.

A: Now I'm sure you're aware of the criticism that the authorities have been slow to respond to this. When did you get the order to start relief work?

K: NorthCom started planning before the storm even hit. We were ready for the storm when it hit Florida because, as you remember, it crossed the bottom part of Florida, and then we were plaining, you know, once it was pointed towards the Gulf Coast. So what we did was we activated what we call defense coordinating officers to work with the state to say okay, what do you think you'll need, and we set up staging bases that could be started. *We had the USS Baton sailing almost behind the hurricane so that after the hurricane made landfall it's search and rescue helicopters would be available almost immediately. So we had things ready. The only caveat is, we have to wait until the President authorizes us to do so. The laws of the United States say that the military can't just act in this fashion, we have to wait for the President to give us permission. *

A: Now I gather that your engineers are also involved in pumping some of that flood water out of the areas.

K: Yes, our military personnel are helping to reconstruct the levees which frees up the engineers to start pumping out the waters so that hopefully New Orleans can be high and dry soon enough.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

dan-uk - you never replied to me. So basically Blair's only function is to be Bush's bitch - to be "brainwashed" however he pleases ? It's a good thing you guys reelected him - now you can just say everything bad your country does is Bush's fault


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Trevor said:


> syrus410 said:
> 
> 
> > BECAUSE WHEN SOMEONE DECIDES TO SMASH YOUR COUNTRY. WE WILL HELP. CUZ THATS WHAT WE DO. WE HELP OTHER COUNTRY'S. NOT TO MENTION I PERSONALLY THINK YOU COULD CARELESS ABOUT YOUR TROOPS
> ...


GOOD POINT GO TROUGH THAT PDF I ATTATCHED. AND YOU WILL SEE THE MAYOR DIDNT DO HIS JOB FIRST
[snapback]1181985[/snapback]​[/quote]
OK, but WTF is a mayor gonna do as oppsed to what the Prez could do, or should be doing? Who has more power?
[snapback]1181990[/snapback]​[/quote]
I dont make the rules of the government. We do when we vote for the all the people not just the president to run it. He did not do his job as the mayor. Starting with enforcing vacuations


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> dan-uk - you never replied to me. So basically Blair's only function is to be Bush's bitch - to be "brainwashed" however he pleases ? It's a good thing you guys reelected him - now you can just say everything bad your country does is Bush's fault
> [snapback]1181994[/snapback]​


Dude i voted for b.n.p (british national party) not blair i agree he is bush's bitch.Anyway blair is a scotsman it aint my problem :laugh: .


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

dan-uk said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > dan-uk - you never replied to me. So basically Blair's only function is to be Bush's bitch - to be "brainwashed" however he pleases ? It's a good thing you guys reelected him - now you can just say everything bad your country does is Bush's fault
> ...


OK then


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

disregard


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

syrus410 said:


> Trevor said:
> 
> 
> > syrus410 said:
> ...


OK, but WTF is a mayor gonna do as oppsed to what the Prez could do, or should be doing? Who has more power?
[snapback]1181990[/snapback]​[/quote]
I dont make the rules of the government. We do when we vote for the all the people not just the president to run it. He did not do his job as the mayor. Starting with enforcing vacuations
[snapback]1181997[/snapback]​[/quote]

But logically, shouldn't Bush have had a quicker response? Shouldn't Bush have taken action right away, and take care of the evacuations and sending military help before things got outta hand. i.e: ppl shooting at choppers.
You guys have such a great military (as compared to ours-our 60 year old choppers sent from the Brits)


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Trevor said:


> But logically, shouldn't Bush have had a quicker response? Shouldn't Bush have taken action right away, and take care of the evacuations and sending military help before things got outta hand. i.e: ppl shooting at choppers.
> You guys have such a great military (as compared to ours-our 60 year old choppers sent from the Brits)
> [snapback]1182006[/snapback]​


You know what it's like to be contacted regarding work when you're on vacation ?







I bet you it really sucks !


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> BECAUSE WHEN SOMEONE DECIDES TO SMASH YOUR COUNTRY. WE WILL HELP. CUZ THATS WHAT WE DO. WE HELP OTHER COUNTRY'S. NOT TO MENTION I PERSONALLY THINK YOU COULD CARELESS ABOUT YOUR TROOPS
> [snapback]1181954[/snapback]​


I agree with you on that, the US is always there to 'help' other countries in time of need, but this thread was about his response to a disaster in his own country...or lack thereof.:nod:
[snapback]1181977[/snapback]​[/quote]
GOOD POINT GO TROUGH THAT PDF I ATTATCHED. AND YOU WILL SEE THE MAYOR DIDNT DO HIS JOB FIRST
[snapback]1181985[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> Trevor said:
> 
> 
> > But logically, shouldn't Bush have had a quicker response? Shouldn't Bush have taken action right away, and take care of the evacuations and sending military help before things got outta hand. i.e: ppl shooting at choppers.
> ...


Yeah, but not when you're always on vacation.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> syrus410 said:
> 
> 
> > BECAUSE WHEN SOMEONE DECIDES TO SMASH YOUR COUNTRY. WE WILL HELP. CUZ THATS WHAT WE DO. WE HELP OTHER COUNTRY'S. NOT TO MENTION I PERSONALLY THINK YOU COULD CARELESS ABOUT YOUR TROOPS
> ...


GOOD POINT GO TROUGH THAT PDF I ATTATCHED. AND YOU WILL SEE THE MAYOR DIDNT DO HIS JOB FIRST
[snapback]1181985[/snapback]​[/quote]









[snapback]1182011[/snapback]​[/quote]
tooken care of post's ago.....................jack ass


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

syrus410 said:


> disregard
> [snapback]1182001[/snapback]​


Syrus, you're quiet. Did you have a cup of your own 'shut the f*ck up'??


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Trevor said:


> syrus410 said:
> 
> 
> > disregard
> ...










at work......bout to go home. long drive ahead of me. You guys enjoy


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

lol everyone can slam clinton for getting a BJ in the oval office but atleast he was still at the office.. there are some many more things to slam bush for then there are to slam clinton..


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> lol everyone can slam clinton for getting a BJ in the oval office but atleast he was still at the office.. there are some many more things to slam bush for then there are to slam clinton..
> [snapback]1182021[/snapback]​


















Can't agree with you more Nismo


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> FOR ALL YOU KNOW IT ALLS READ THE ATTATCHED ITS LONG BUT IM SURE YOU GOT TIME. SHOW ME HOW MUCH OF THE STUFF IN THIS GUIDE DID THE MAYOR DO. ITS THE GUIDE FOR ALL-HAZARD EMERGENCY OPERATION PLANNING FOR LOCAL GOVERNMENTS
> [snapback]1181966[/snapback]​


If this is what I think it is, i can paraphrase it b/c im sure people didn't open it. Bascially, Lousiana has a plan of action for any disasters. In this case, they stated that in case of an emergency and if there is a mandatory evacuation, the CITY WILL PROVIDE transportation out of the area to those who are disabled or cannot afford it....all of which didn't happen. Again, it just re-enforces the notion that mayor/gov. was responsible for evacuating their people. Its in their handbook-they will evacuate people who cant do so themselves.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> If this is what I think it is, i can paraphrase it b/c im sure people didn't open it. Bascially, Lousiana has a plan of action for any disasters. In this case, they stated that in case of an emergency and if there is a mandatory evacuation, the CITY WILL PROVIDE transportation out of the area to those who are disabled or cannot afford it....all of which didn't happen. Again, it just re-enforces the notion that mayor/gov. was responsible for evacuating their people. Its in their handbook-they will evacuate people who cant do so themselves.


Not to mention they had 200 school busses at their disposal but did not use them. So who is to blame for this?? Its funny the mayor would not comment on this.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> There are 205 of these. 205 school buses that could have been used last Sunday to evacuate the poor and those without transportation out of the city. 205 buses that could have saved lives. 205 buses that could have stopped the atrocity at the Superdome. 205 buses that could have prevented the starvation, the dehydration, the stench and the death at the New Orleans Convention Center. TWO.HUNDRED.AND.FIVE.
> 
> Mayor Ray Nagin, why are you blaming and pointing fingers at the federal government? Why didn't you save your citizens on Sunday?


http://www.punditguy.com/2005/09/205.html


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> New Orleans Mayor Ray Nagin was interviewed on CNN Monday morning by Soledad O'Brien (transcript), where he revealed that Gov. Kathleen Blanco met with President Bush aboard Air Force One to make a decision about the timing of a New Orleans relief/support response by the federal government. Bush told Blanco that he was ready to move with troops and relief immediately, but Blanco requested a delay of 24 hours. Nagin doesn't know why Blanco requested an additional day. All he knows is that more people died as a result of her decision.
> 
> Why? What was the purpose of the delay? Why did Gov. Kathleen Blanco not allow President Bush to give an order to move troops into New Orleans?
> 
> ...


http://www.punditguy.com/2005/09/blancos_24_hours.html


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

dan-uk said:


> syrus410 said:
> 
> 
> > dan-uk said:
> ...


uh i believe that you lost the most important war that led to the creation of the most powerful muther f*cking nation on this muther f*cking planet.. now i dont got nothing against the brits or anything but dont go attacking my country. like you say you've been around for a long time hey look how big ur country is ... hey then look across the ocean and see how friggen huge our country is.. so of course you brits are our bitch..


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > syrus410 said:
> ...


We only lost that war because our soldiers charged into battle so drunk they thought they were still in england.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

lmao ok ill give you that.. HEy Heres to britain helping us out







cuz they along with the majority of america know that he is the only one man enough to stand up to the assholes of the world..


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Just think if my ancestors didnt breed as much as they did we would of never sent our colonies over there which means none of our troops would of gone either.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah sorry for dumping all your tea in the ocean that was wrong of us ... lol but hey the french did leave us with stuff that we know call freedom toast and freedom fries.. lol

nah i dont mine those french pansies.. they have well trained fighters they uh just need to use them lol . and the ladies over there need to shave.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Oh man ive flooded this ok no more posts from me on this topic.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

I think they are doing a great job. Yeah they might have been a little slow getting there but its obvious that nobody ever dreampt that the storm was going to be that bad (ie: people still playing on the beach the night before the storm hit)

 Why dont you people that dont like him put yourself in his shoes. And see how you would react. Look at all of the sh*t going on right now. wars, terrorism, Katrina, Kayne West calling him a #REMOVED# hater. (If that was me he was talking about I would send the FBI to his house and put a few rounds in his knee caps for saying stupid sh*t)

GO BUSH


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

syrus410 said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > Dude u.s troops are always on stand by and can deploy at any country within 24hrs but howcome it took 5 days for the troops to reach N.O is it simply the fact that the town is full of the Afro-yanks.
> ...


Flaming is bad.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

what the hell is wrong with you *syrus*? are you that much of a dolt you can't use some tact and act like an adult?

read this... a few times, even:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?act=boardrules

*1. Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect.* I dont care if the person owns snails or has been dealing with piranhas for 30 years. EVERYONE is to be treated with respect here. Feel free to express different opinions and thoughts but it should ALWAYS be done in a *respectful and positive manner*. Absolutely *no flaming, *harrassing, bitch wars, etc.... If something is 'annoying' you about certain people or certain questions; my advice is to ignore it...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Fucki ng bitches.. all i got to say


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

A lot of people are to blame. Starting with the state of Louisiana. Why didnt they issue public transportation for the poor that didnt have any. Why didnt they have a back up supply of bottled water and other survival items? George Bush cant control natural disasters. But what he COULD have controlled was who he appointed head of FEMA. A guy who had no experience in dealing with such types of emergency reliefs. The guy's excuse for not preparing "the news said it wouldnt be too bad..." That scares me. Why would a federal association make a news station its backbone? Its a game of politics right now. Lets see how many friends I can put in high places. Its sickening that instead of choosing the best man for the job you pick the least experienced one cause of his social status with you. Thats why politics are considered _dirty_...but theres nothing you can do.

What disgusts me most of all, the fact that an 18 year old boy went around with an abandoned school bus picking up people who didnt have transportation so they could escape the hurricane and now could have charges pressed up against him for "stealing" the bus.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

And when the Mayor ordered the people to the Superdome and Convention Center, he did not provide for any provision and people in charge.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> And when the Mayor ordered the people to the Superdome and Convention Center, he did not provide for any provision and people in charge.
> [snapback]1182567[/snapback]​


The Mayor & Governor dropped the ball on this, but shouldn't it have been up to Bush to pick it up and run with it? and not wait until his vacation was over-4 days later? Bush should have taken charge of this situation from the start. For christ's sake, he's supposed to be the most powerfull man on this planet...is he not?

Do you think his reaction would have been quicker had a tragedy like this hit states like California, Washinton, or even his home state-Texas? Do't get me wrong, I'm not playing the race card, but what if...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> And when the Mayor ordered the people to the Superdome and Convention Center, he did not provide for any provision and people in charge.
> [snapback]1182567[/snapback]​


At least he _did_ something (wheter it was enough or not, wheter he had enough budget or resources is not the issue at hand).
I don't understand why people criticize him: yes, the NO. mayor should have done things differently, but while he was sending out messages to the world saying his city was dying in front of his eyes, that his people were drowning by the thousands and that he didn't even remotely have the resources to deal with the situation, that shitstain he has to call his president was still plucking guitar strings on the porch of his Texan ranch, and others from the Bush-administration were spotted at theater plays or at the US Open (that was _after_ the floodings started and everyone could see NO. would be wiped out). If you want to blame people, blame those worthless f*ck-ups in Washington for pretending nothing was going on until late Wednesday (and by then, hundreds, more likely thousands of the ten thousands left to die already had perished).
And to see Bush criticising the relief efforts on Thursday, and now his calling for an investigation as if it was his own idea just makes me cringe - a textbook example of hypocisy, in order to save his sorry ass









Well, that's my opinion...


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

There should be an investigation on Bush as to WHY it took 4 days for him to react, not on the Mayor of N.O. and his relief efforts.
As mentioned previously, he was the first to offer help for the Tsunami relief and send troops to Iraq & Afganistan but when Katrina hit (500 miles from where he was) where was he?? What was he doing?? Where are all the helicopters?? It's a disgrace, and I'd be ashamed if I was him.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I think Bush meant he is going to investigate himself


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> I think Bush meant he is going to investigate himself
> 
> 
> 
> ...










He's not that dumb.....or is he?? loll


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> rchan11 said:
> 
> 
> > And when the Mayor ordered the people to the Superdome and Convention Center, he did not provide for any provision and people in charge.
> ...


thank you thats what ive been trying to say in this topic, bush did not even acknowledge the situation until days after.. yes the mayor and gov. are royal f--- ups that did not server there community and should get the boot.. actually now hes really just the mayor of a toxic disaater area so his career is over..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I think Bush meant he is going to investigate himself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

